# [SOLVED] The Punisher 16 bit colors



## matux333 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey! I have exactly the same problem. I installed Punisher on my PC. It works great but i have the 16 bit colors aswell. It can't be my PC's configuration and i got 4.2 Ghz CPU and 3 GB RAM.. also Nvidia GeForce 7600 GT (with 256MB) and i have the latest DirectX 9. i tired different resolutions and reinstalling the game. Nothing worked. Then i installed the same game on my older PC which has 512MB of ram and 2 Ghz CPU...and some old ATI video card with 128MB. The game ran a lot slower there (as you would expect) but the colors are fine there ...32 bit. Both PC's have Win XP Pro....tho i got Service Pack 3 installed.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The Punisher 16 bit colors*

Hello and welcome to TSF
you have digged a very old thread so I opened a new thread for you
I don't know if I ever solved that problem
but try to use an old video card driver if you have one
try the one that came with the Video Card


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: The Punisher 16 bit colors*

I read somewhere there is an ingame updater? Try that?


----------



## matux333 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: The Punisher 16 bit colors*



RockmasteR said:


> Hello and welcome to TSF
> you have digged a very old thread so I opened a new thread for you
> I don't know if I ever solved that problem
> but try to use an old video card driver if you have one
> try the one that came with the Video Card


Right now i'm using version 191.07 which is the latest driver for Nvidia Geforce 7 series. If you could find me the oldest drivers for the 7 series and give me the link i could download it and try it out.:grin: Sorry if i'm too lazy to find them myself but on Nvidia webpage you can only download the latest drivers. :normal:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The Punisher 16 bit colors*

try the 178.16 drivers in here:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_178.13_whql.html

and also try the 177.92 beta:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_177.92_beta.html


----------



## matux333 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: The Punisher 16 bit colors*



RockmasteR said:


> try the 178.16 drivers in here:
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_178.13_whql.html
> 
> and also try the 177.92 beta:
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_177.92_beta.html







I downloaded and installed 178.16 Nvidia drivers. Then reinstalled game and works with 32 bit like a charm now.:grin: Tho im kinda already tired of the game by now but still Thank you soo much RockmasteR!!! ray: :laugh:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The Punisher 16 bit colors*

Glad to help :wave:
I'll mark this thread as solved, if you need anything else please don't hesitate and ask


----------



## Mikelz (Dec 25, 2009)

You've marked this problem as solved but it's only a solution for this specific vid card users (or nvidia vid card users whatever). I have the same problem on my laptop with mobility radeon hd 3470 (latest drivers of course) and I've wondered if there is any possible way to make game run in 32-bit for instance by using command line parameters or changing game files? I don't want to downgrade my drivers only for one game :sigh:


----------

